# "Dynamic Web Project" unter Eclipse nicht vorhande



## matzze2000 (2. Apr 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe das Problem, dass ich ein "Dynamic Web Project" unter Eclipse erstellen will. Ich bin so vorgegangen wie es in "Java ist auch eine Insel" beschrieben wird: Habe WTP für Eclipse installiert und meinen Tomcat Server hinzugefügt. Der wird auch angezeigt und kann gestartet werden. Das Problem ist nur, dass ich unter File -> New -> Other -> Web nicht den Eintrag für die Dynamic Web Projects habe. Nur ein statischer :-\

Hoffe jemand hat ne Idee...


----------



## Gast (2. Apr 2008)

Probiers mal mit Eclipse IDE for Java EE Developers:

http://www.eclipse.org/downloads/


----------



## matzze2000 (2. Apr 2008)

Alles klar... so funktioniert das ganze  :roll:

Danke für den Hinweis  :wink:


----------

